# My first lith prints...



## Mumfandc (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey guys, 

I did my first try at darkroom lith prints over the weekend. here are some of the results. On the left is the regular print, on the right is the lith version. I did about 5 lith prints for each image, they all came out very different.

 I wasn't sure if I was doing it right, kinda tricky but I guess the first prints came out OK. I had trouble with getting the hang of the basic rules of lith printing (longer exposure/shorter the development the less contrast vice-versa..or is it the other way around?!)

I want to try experimenting with toning lith prints in the future.

Shots were taken with Hasselblad 500CM 80mm f2.0 CF lens. Film was Fuji Neopan Acros in Rodinol. Paper was Forte Polywarmtone in Dektol. Lith developer was Fotospeed Lith Developer.


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 26, 2005)

Cool!  I've never tried lith printing.


----------



## santino (Sep 27, 2005)

it's great matt, you have to give it a try, I'm a total newbie in lith printing but I tried it and it seems pretty cool (especially in combination with "normal" developer).


----------



## terri (Sep 27, 2005)

They look great!! I've never tried it either. From what I've read you can sometimes wait up till 5 minutes before seeing an image start to show in that developer. :shock: 

Looks like you did a great job. Love the tones. :thumbup:


----------



## santino (Sep 27, 2005)

real lith prints need much light and a minimum of 8 minutes developing


----------



## terri (Sep 27, 2005)

See, I'd be passing out from anticipation before then.


----------



## Mumfandc (Sep 28, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> From what I've read you can sometimes wait up till 5 minutes before seeing an image start to show in that developer


That's about right...I was standing there agitating the paper for several minutes...I started thinking maybe I mixed the chemicals wrong.


----------

